# NJ Defense Attorney Explains How to Avoid Jail Time for Drug Possession Charges



## FruityBud (Sep 12, 2008)

*NJ residents charged with marijuana possession can incur severe penalties including jail time. Criminal Defense attorney John F Marshall explains how these cases can sometimes be dismissed.

*Youve just been arrested for possession of marijuana. Now what? It seems as though the police have a good case against suspects, after all, they were found with drugs in their possession, right? Wrong. Prosecuting drug possession cases in New Jersey is not as cut and dry as one may think. *Any NJ resident who has been arrested or charged with possession of marijuana, cocaine, heroin, or another illegal drug, must talk to an attorney immediately in order to achieve the best possible outcome*. It is wrong to assume the prosecution has a strong case in light of the evidence and circumstances. The law offices of John F. Marshall will investigate and probe every angle of drug possession cases to defend all charges.

New Jersey drug possession laws are complex and severe. For Simple Possession of marijuana (pot), you face the risk of up to 18 months in jail, fines from $500-$15,000, loss of driver's license and drug Rehabilitation Programs (at your expense). These are likely penalties under NJ law for a first offense drug possession charge. So what can be done?

A suspects first chance at successfully defending drug possession charges is to keep quiet and not answer any questions whatsoever for police or anyone else. The next step can make or break a suspects case; hire a qualified New Jersey criminal defense attorney. A defense attorney from the Law Offices of John Marshall will vigorously defend key components regarding the circumstances of your case such as:

* Were the drugs used as evidence against you gained through an illegal search and seizure?
* Was there probable cause for a traffic stop or search?
* If you were charged with possession with intent to distribute, the charge may have been based on possession of drug paraphernalia, a large amount of cash, or a scale. There is always the potential to have charges of intent to distribute reduced to simple possession.
* Was the marijuana, cocaine, hash, or heroin really in your possession? 
* Were you read your Miranda rights as soon as you were arrested or you did not feel free to leave?
* Were the drugs found on your person when a police officer was patting you down for a weapon?

Answers to these questions may lead to dismissal of charges, a reduction to a lesser charge in a plea bargain, or winning a not-guilty verdict at trial. The attorneys at John Marshall are highly skilled and experienced defense attorneys including former prosecutors who are now on your side. They will negotiate with prosecutors to get the accused the best possible outcome.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3wa7ve*


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 13, 2008)

Doesn't this post constitute advertising? Booooooooooo. Boooooooo.


----------



## lucky left (Sep 13, 2008)

great info for anyone who lives in nj


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> Doesn't this post constitute advertising? Booooooooooo. Boooooooo.


 

In my eyes it tells where to go for the best help against the system


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

leos has busted me for pipe, bags, (less than half oz) paper,  but let me go, no tickets, no court..  cuz I said to leo, you can have it.. its not mine..  it work for me, over 8 times as much I can remeber lol  but one of my relative did got bust exceed half oz, and got charge, then I got him good attorney, got him off the at record charge..  it was dismeed.. he said thank god.. I said  attorney is your best friend (pat on back)


----------

